# Calling Carrier Guys



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

I looked at a Cobra furnace today. Built in 1996. I looked like a 58WAV.

Intermittent problem.

Ignitor glows and a soft click, maybe from the board, but gas valve not passing.

Put my meter on the gas valve and not reading any voltage, but I'm not sure I had a good connection between my leed and the chasis ground. I was in a hurry so the unit would not lock out, which it did.

Recycled the power and with the wires off the GV check for voltage. Had 26 vac. Landed wires and saw the GV common and was also grounded to the chasis. Clipped my leeds on main and the common where it's grounded. Furnace cycled with out any problems.

Board was a HK42FZ009

GV was a WR (36E24 202) EF32CW197A

I'm leaning toward the GV for the following reasons.

1. I saw the burner hiccup right after starting it when I first got there. I've seen this before twice. Replace the GV both time with no know call backs. Been a few years ago and I think they where 58 WAVs.

2. Gas valve did not pass gas until after I unplugged the wires and plugged them back in. Then had no failures.

3. I don't think this was the original board. I think in 1996 the furnaces had the large CESOsomething 57 or the HK42FZ008 board.

The HO wasn't home and I didn't have a cell number for them so I couldn't ask about the history of the furnace.

What is your opinions?


----------



## dilky (Nov 26, 2009)

hey bud did you really cut the ground wire at the gas valve? maybe something is shorting out dont practice with peoples lives carrier has classes to help you get back there asap i would


----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

dilky said:


> hey bud did you really cut the ground wire at the gas valve? maybe something is shorting out dont practice with peoples lives carrier has classes to help you get back there asap i would


Better get some new reading glasses. I clipped my meter leed to the ground screw that the gas valve uses and to other leed was clipped to the main. 

Look Ma, no hands.:thumbsup:


----------



## dilky (Nov 26, 2009)

oh ok your right i did read it wrong and i do use reading glasses sorry about that i misunderstood did you get it repaired yet? let me know some of those intermittent problems can really drive you crazy.


----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

Not fixed yet, have not been back. They will probably wait until total failure.


----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

Talked to the HO today. He has not had anymore problems, but wants to replace the GV.


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

I have had intermittent problems with those WR gas valves. Got to the point where I will actually cycle the unit on/off for up to 30x in a row to catch an intermittent problem. Had a couple of those stick closed after a dozen or more attempts. So far those valves have been pretty good but a few fail.


----------



## Eddy (Dec 26, 2009)

Its the valve , will stop dead on him one day.


----------



## ghostrdr71 (Aug 20, 2010)

i agree its the valve. had to replace lots of them problem is in the switch. jiggle it and you will probably loose flame.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I hope he got it going back in December of 09.


----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

Never went back.


----------

